# New Jersey area detailer who can do Kamikaze Miyabi + ISM coat job



## shete.prakash

Hi there, anyone in NJ, NY, PA area can suggest a good detailer who can do Kamikaze miyabi coating job for a fairly new car (< 3 months old), really want this coat but unable to find good detailers in NJ area.

Sent from my KFSUWI using Tapatalk


----------



## shete.prakash

shete.prakash said:


> Hi there, anyone in NJ, NY, PA area can suggest a good detailer who can do Kamikaze miyabi coating job for a fairly new car (< 3 months old), really want this coat but unable to find good detailers in NJ area.
> 
> Sent from my KFSUWI using Tapatalk


Bump, anyone?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesRS5

Maybe worth giving Esoteric in OH a call, they are the main importer in the US so may be able to help you out with a local detailer?


----------



## lowejackson

Might also be worth asking on one of the American sites like Autogeek. Whilst this forum does have a international element, most of the topics are UK focused


----------

